# Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flow?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flow?*

I think the argument boils down to basic Human instinct, and the eventual realization of either a low-tech or a high-tech tank.

This subject could cover everything as broad as aquascaping, trimming, creature and plant selections, etc., but for the moment I'd like to narrow the scope to aquatic gardening. i.e. the use of injected CO2, light, ferts, etc. and what people's goals are.

Are you striving for absolute control due to (like me) an incessant desire to tinker and are never truly satisfied, or do you look more at your tank as a piece of eye candy and don't really want to get your hands dirty rummaging around in the tank for countless hours?

And where does your wallet factor into the picture? Are you saving for something else and scrimping on your tank, are you low on funds and spend what little you can for the best and latest aquarium tech, or do you (like our good old friend beaslbob) want to avoid paying for as much as possible because it makes you look like the thrifty guru in the field?

I'd like to hear ppl's input on the subject...*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

sometimes I think "tinkering" is more out of boredom and the knowledge enough to know if you're"screwing things up" or helping an "insufficient simulation" of nature.I will spend more than some ,but not as much as"tech" people who expect "instant results". As much as we choose to play God or not ,most know to match inhabitants to water or amount of "effort" it will take."I change alot of water".I run sumps on every tank except fry grow outs and have LED lights on all.I tried to run protien skimmer for 1 year (without ozone) on fresh water(I know).We are not DRs. but must diagnose and treat, so why not broaden the effect? If it seems like it could work,and is reasonable I'll try it,if I seek the remedy that may be achieved.Once you purchase and take possesion(and responsibilty for the care of) any creature ,aren't you already playing God? I think it's all good to play God as opposed to playing king.Just for starts.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

True story. But then there's the people who buy fish and plants with hapless abandon, because they are all suited for "aquarium use". Then there's those who tailor their selections based on a particular design, i.e. Dutch Garden, Iwagumi, Wabi Kusa, etc., and lastly (my favorite) are those who go for biotopes, i.e. all plants and critters from a specific region, even a specific river or lake (as in African lake cichlid tanks, Amazon river tanks, Congo river, etc.). There are lesser forms of biotopes, i.e. black water tanks or river tanks, as well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

Just cause they all come from the "Pacific" doesn't mean they all meet or live well with each other(same for Malawi,Tang,and Victoria).The "Industry" is riddled with"aquarium use" bs and unnecessaries that most "newbs" go all in for .A little education and research go along way($).Dig the topic.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

But then there's a wealth of knowledge out there about water chemistry, biology, and even optics that many new aquarists see and are daunted by, as it is a seemingly insurmountable pile of research and practical application, yet are vital to know in order to properly understand the forces of nature at work in the world's aquatic habitats, and to try and replicate them as best as possible.

There's also pious aquarium "experts" who look down their noses at those of us in the newbie or (in my case) intermediate stages of learning. They can create and lord over microcosms with their eyes closed, and might pitch their advanced methods to newbies, but in the hands of an inexperienced fishkeeper, those tools are wasted and can be downright fatal to fish. Case in point is injected CO2, and when to use it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

Well since all my tanks are species specific, I guess you can say the tanks are set up to each type of fish needs. I have some victorian cichlids that all do fine together, but I have several tangs that if they were in the same tank together there would be a blood bath. I have plecos that are carnivores and some that are herbivores and some that are omnivores. I can't put the herbivores in with the others as the foods can be detrimental to their health. So the reason for so many tanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

And as for Susan and the rest of the pro's  when does it become about breeding and potentially making money on the hobby, and how does that affect your enjoyment and/or desire to control things?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

When it comes to breeding in the home aquarium, don't ever plan on making money. I enjoy breeding fish for watching them breed, eggs hatch or livebearers born, watching them grow into healthy adult specimans.

Some of the species I keep are hard to breed and raise the fry, so I feel like I accomplished something when it does happen. But in order for it to happen you have to control several aspects of the tank they are in.

When I sell fish, I sell them a lot cheaper than what you can get them for in stores so it barely covers the cost of food.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

Part of your title of this thread (heck of a title, by the way) and your "scope" do not go together. You absolutely cannot sit back and let things flow as you say, and include CO2, ferts, and any kind of light intensity above low. It just can't happen. 

I tinker but I have to out of necessity. Due to the fact that my lighting is the level it is with injected CO2 and ferts, my plants would take over the tank and the larger ones would start impeding the smaller ones by blocking portions of light. Right now I have half of a 125g that I could show you that is in this condition due to me being lazy and rushed. It requires me to "tinker" with it on a near weekly basis.

I see the only way to let things flow or go is to have low lighting, with corresponding plants. I have let one of my shrimp tanks go for 3-4 months at a time beasl style, not even water changes. It has lower levels of light and really the only way you could achieve a state of naturalness or whatever you wanted to call it, but it requires me to do near little with my plants. They grow at a negative speed compared to the rest of my tanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

Good input, Ben and Sue. Enjoyment can come in many forms I see, and just so, neglect can creep into the scene as well.

But at what point to we sit back and sate ourselves by watching the tank "run itself"? Do we change water out of a need to help plants, to help fish, or just out of sheer boredom, or do we do the opposite as you do, Ben, when you feel rushed?

For that matter, as stated above, there are a ton of "bogus products" out there that pet stores sell to inexperienced tank owners that are a waste of money. But couldn't you say the same for other things like fertilizers and CO2; a waste of money and unnecessary overkill? I know I don't count them as such, but my point is, there are people out there like Bob who think they are a waste of money, time and effort.

The crux of the matter I was getting at is that the scope of the discussion is not just about the use of technology to implement absolute control over our little ecosystems, but the intentional lack of use in order to achieve a low-maintenance tank that one can merely sit back with a drink and watch. I know I used to when I was 12 (without the drink back then, mind you) and had no idea about high-tech or any of the chemistry, biology, etc. that I know now, yet I could still sit and watch my tank for hours on end.

So I guess a better question would be; what do YOU take enjoyment out of? Susan answered eloquently, and I'll field the question myself; I take enjoyment from breeding shrimp, growing basic plants, and creating very natural-looking aquascapes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

I enjoy watching the mating rituals of many fish as each is different in its own. You can sit for hours watching how cories breed. I love to sit and watch my clown loaches chase around especially if one finds a snail, its almost like watching a 3 ring circus. Keeping fish and plants has so many aspects and so many directions in which you can take it, and you can also take it to higher levels.

I have kept tanks for many years and have kept several types, from low light to high light. Even a walstead tank and sw tanks. But I think my favorite type of tank is biotope tanks for my plecos. Some of the tanks for them have plants but many do not. That really boils down to type of pleco.

I love to watch the graceful movement of a pair of angels mating, taking care of the eggs and the tiny fry as they hatch. It can be very relaxing to sit and watch a tank no matter which type it is.

I honestly believe there is really no absolute answer to these questions as too many varibles come into play. Whether its water chemistry, fish, plants and such. Most chemicals for changing things I very seldom use. I use dechlorinator, and haven't bought any meds in over 10 years (knock on wood)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*

As a few will state....you don't need all of the fancy stuff to have a nice tank, either planted or not. It just comes down to what YOU want out of it. There are many ways to skin a cat. 

I know to get what I currently have I need the CO2, higher light, ferts, etc and this is also what I want. Not needed to have a nice tank though. My shrimp tanks are very nice I believe, but lack the pomp and circumstance or requirements of the others. Both types give me the same satisfaction.

So with a set of goals in mind, simple or complex, most will do what they need to attain them. Every goal comes with their own set of requirements and our own way to achieve them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Is it better to play God & lord over your microcosm, or sit back & let things flo*



jrman83 said:


> Every goal comes with their own set of requirements and our own way to achieve them.


Exactly! That's where I think it boils down to Human nature; on an individual level, to what lengths or lack of lengths do you want to go to to achieve your desired level of involvement, and what do you consider enjoyable and satisfying? As stated, it doesn't take much to have a nice tank. There are varying levels of perfection though.

For that matter, what about the aquascaping to mimic terrestrial landscapes? (i.e. sand waterfalls, moss trees, etc.), at what point do you feel that something like this is TOO much control, to the point of detriment to the tank's inhabitants, both plants and animals?


----------

